# what watch do you have?



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

come on guys and girls it,s a well none fact we all like our toys,so lets see your watch pics,and no cheating by lifting pics from watch web sites


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Show us yours first then... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> come on guys and girls it,s a well none fact we all like our toys,so lets see your watch pics,and no cheating by lifting pics from watch web sites


Mind your own business...what are you? A thief?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Mind your own business...what are you? A thief? Â


oh yes i have all your home details and i could make my rounds in a night ,who do you think i am father fxxxxxg christmas ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't trust people with number plates like yours! "BAD ASS".

If you come nearby, Elli will bite yout nuts off! Don't tell me I didn't warn you! 

And anyway...we did this thread before. :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Show us yours first then... Â ;D


just took the pic its a bit crap not enough light :-/

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/kkws.JPG


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I don't trust people with number plates like yours! "BAD ASS".
> 
> If you come nearby, Elli will bite yout nuts off! Don't tell me I didn't warn you! Â
> 
> And anyway...we did this thread before. :


oh did we,it must be the first time someone has done the same thread twice is eli your wife? ;D 
oh and feel free to correct my grammer.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will give you Â£1 for each or Â£2.50 for all three of them! Deal?

But I do hope that the leather strap is not a smelly one like Mr Bs! Because if it is the price will drop by Â£1!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> oh did we,it must be the first time someone has done the same thread twice is eli your wife? ;D
> oh and feel free to correct my grammer.


Elli is my betch...silly boy! 

Her season is fast approaching and she can smell nuts from a mile away!! So watch out!

Your grammar is not bad for a British person!! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Elli is my betch...silly boy!
> 
> Her season is fast approaching and she can smell nuts from a mile away!! So watch out!
> 
> Your grammar is not bad for a British person!! Â ;D


so can a squirrel. ;D 
2.50 your best offer i will put them on e-bay ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

How much for the timex one in the middle


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> How much for the timex one in the middle Â


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I saw some of those in NY recently. Some guy was selling them on a street corner...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> just took the pic its a bit crap not enough light :-/
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/kkws.JPG


You want to get the Christams Cracker one in the middle looked at...its says a different time to the other two ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I like the one on the right, its a Heuer Monaco unless my eyes deceive me.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have 2 Kenneth Cole watches.. one bought in Boston, the other more locally.. I like the styling and like the price.

i would spend a load on watches but don't see the point. My cousin spent a fortune on a Breitling and it stopped after a month, My KC watches have carries on ticking for ages now, don't see any reason to change them 

M.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who the feck is Kenneth cole? :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Who the feck is Kenneth cole? Â :


 ;D ???


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i'm sure this watch question has been asked at least 3 times before!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

looks like an Omega on the left and a Tag Heuer on the right, but not sure what's in the middle.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> looks like an Omega on the left and a Tag Heuer on the right, but not sure what's in the middle.


Omega Seamaster left, re-issued Heuer Monaco II right. Centre might be a Raymond Weil, but image is poor.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

It's a 40mm Panerai if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It's a 40mm Panerai if I'm not mistaken.


Well spotted - a Luminor Marina.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

oooh - hark at these two horologists.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jesus...this forum is full with horologist geeks! I can't believe it! 

I have a small watch that is in a effect a small c*ck ring. I use it all the time so I don't forget when to stop!!  The make is "screw them". Anybody have one of them?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Jesus...this forum is full with horologist geeks! I can't believe it! Â
> 
> I have a small watch that is in a effect a small c*ck ring. I use it all the time so I don't forget when to stop!! Â  The make is "screw them". Anybody have one of them? Â


Well it seems more appropriate on this 'Watches' thread than does your little man


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

well i have not seen any more watch's.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

2 x Tag and 1 x Breitling ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> well i have not seen any more watch's.


Don't want to boast, but it's in double figures.  ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> well i have not seen any more watch's.


try looking at the 3 watch threads we've had in the past couple of months they should give you some indication as to what other people are wearing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got a watch and it tells me the time [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A Tag, a Paul Smith and a Nike for football. 3 is the magic number. They all tell the time too.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I got a watch and it tells me the time Â [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


I got a car and it gets me from a to b


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

An Audi Design TT chronograph. 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Tag Heuer which was gifted to me after i beat my dad at golf during a 4 day tournament in spain ;D

One Breitling Wings, bought from Barbados which is by far the cheapest place to buy watches!

and one Cartier Roadster, my fav!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

ohhhh..... ok.... then, Tag and a Tissot


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Omega seamaster pro, Audi TT chronagraph ( buy a car 4 days before your birthday and see what you get ) and a tag formula 1
want a bvlgari but she keeps saying no


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Pink plastic with a picture of Barbie on it!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

G shock ..with a broken stap but it keeps good time though


----------

